# Redmax trimmers?



## ggreene3 (May 13, 2015)

Does anybody use a redmax trimmer? I'm thinking about getting one from the local dealer, but i was wondering how it compared to a stihl. Also are the trimmers that take different attachments (polesaw, brush cutter, sweeper) any good?


----------



## sawfun (May 14, 2015)

I was at a dealer that carries Redmax and looked at the trimmers. While they have a good rating, I found the brackets that attach things like the brush guard to seem cheaply made compared to the Creamsickles. I have never run one but would choose Stihl just by component quality appearances.


----------



## Miles86 (May 16, 2015)

I really like them as long as they have the Zenoah 2 cycle engine, very nice quality on the whole machine! Especially this one---
http://www.redmax.com/products/trimmers/tr2350s/


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 22, 2015)

I found a really nice dealer in my area that carries Redmax trimmers. Despite the fixed jet carb, I am wanting to try one of the 1.2 or 1.3 HP models. Probably with the regular torque gear box. I don't like the idea of slower head rotation, if it makes regular trimming harder. The dealer hinted that the carb is actually adjustable too...


----------



## 2dogs (May 22, 2015)

Redmax made Stihl trimmers for a time. I had one and it was fine.


----------



## ggreene3 (May 27, 2015)

I ended up with a redmax trz230s. I've only used it for about 20 minutes, but it seems to be a really good unit, plenty of power, runs good, and super light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 27, 2015)

I ended up with a Husky 525LS. I might have gotten a Redmax had the dealer been closer. And they only kept the maxtorque in stock. I wanted regular.


----------



## BuckMKII (May 27, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Redmax made Stihl trimmers for a time. I had one and it was fine.



I have a FS88 that's made in Japan and I suspect its a rebadged Redmax powerhead. It's still going strong almost 20 years later.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 7, 2015)

what about price stihls parts are cheaper i have a redmax frist year the strato charge came out super light weight i also used it as a loner when a commercial client drop off more then one unit does great


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 7, 2015)

My Redmax trimmer is 16 years old and going strong.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 7, 2015)

Last week i bought a Redmax HEZ 2460S edger. Its a true 2 stroke not a junk 4 mix


----------

